
Ask HN: Is the Electronic Federal Tax Payment System Under Bank of America? - magnetic
When logging in to pay my (federal) estimated taxes at www.eftps.gov, I notice that my browser shows me &quot;Bank of America&quot; in the URL bar (next to the padlock).<p>An inspection of the certificate shows that www.eftps.gov is assigned to the organization &quot;Bank Of America&quot;. The Issuer (CA) is Entrust.<p>I am surprised that a government organization collecting taxes would not be at arms length with a private bank.<p>Is this supposed to be that way or is there an SSL certificate problem?
======
eip
The IRS is three tiered Puerto Rican trust. Owned by foreign entities. It is
no more 'federal' then the 'federal' (fictional) reserve.

So why are you surprised they outsourced their payment system?

